# New Forum Now Open: Anamorphic Projection



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Anamorphic Projection* 

The Anamorphic Projection forum is for the discussion of converting your home theater setup into a Cinemascope Theater. Learn how to eliminate those black bars above and below your screen via the anamorphic projection system. Includes discussion of commercial and DIY anamorphic projection lenses and CIH (Constant Image Height) screens, as well as all the various products and materials involved in building your system.

Moderators: Mike P., Prof.


----------

